# UnquaWalt Says New York is Now Legal Reactional Weed WOOOWhoooo........................



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)

Another State joins the club Congrats NY


----------



## archtype111 (Mar 31, 2021)

Already planning my outdoor garden


----------



## guerilla1950 (Mar 31, 2021)

come on P.A.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

Assembly to Pass the Marijuana Regulation and Taxation Act to Legalize Adult Use of Marijuana in New York State
					

View Speaker Press Releases on the NYS Assembly website.



					nyassembly.gov


----------



## BigJer (Apr 13, 2021)

You NY guys are blind, Cuomo's trying to pull the news off him.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 13, 2021)

BigJer said:


> You NY guys are blind, Cuomo's trying to pull the news of him.


Exactly like I told the wife, glad I am not in NY, they will dragged this horse out for yrs to come.


----------



## Fretless (Jun 20, 2021)

BigJer said:


> You NY guys are blind, Cuomo's trying to pull the news off him.


 We can celebrate the inevitable change in legislation , and our increase in Liberty that results from it, while never forgiving that mafioso scumbag Governor for killing our elders despite being warned that it would happen.


----------



## kenv (Jun 21, 2021)

Fretless said:


> We can celebrate the inevitable change in legislation , and our increase in Liberty that results from it, while never forgiving that mafioso scumbag Governor for killing our elders despite being warned that it would happen.


Don't get your hopes up yet on growing , its not legal yet , personally i don't think it will pass because they will lose all that tax money from the dispensaries and commercial growers... Funny how he lifted the covid ban just before his daughters wedding.  (I DO NOT WANT TO GET INTO NY POLITICS ! )


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks guys for not crossing the line on the Politics. Believe there is plenty i would like to say about that asshat.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2021)

€{¥<[ !?][¥€|§£!!!
Republicans and Democrats €¥§ #”@#¥^|!!!

there I said it!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

Funny bastard. If i could read that you might be in trouble.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> €{¥<[ !?][¥€|§£!!!
> Republicans and Democrats €¥§ #”@#¥^|!!!
> 
> there I said it!


Hey I am offended I use Goodle translator LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2021)

Lying bastard. The only thing that would offend you is Hippies finger in your butt. Well maybe not ya sick fker.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Lying bastard. The only thing that would offend you is Hippies finger in your butt. Well maybe not ya sick fker.


Would that be OK if I barrow him from you for a while LOL
Sick I tell ya


----------

